# 12/18 Raw Discussion Thread: The Beast is back!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Dunkin Donuts Center, Providence, RI*​


> The Beast Incarnate is back! After a monstrous main event pitting Braun Strowman against Kane ended in a double count-out, Universal Champion Brock Lesnar does not have a challenger for the Royal Rumble event. As the WWE Universe awaits a decision by Raw General Manager Kurt Angle, The Conqueror resurfaces.











*Who will battle The Beast at Royal Rumble?*​


> This past Monday night’s Raw main event should have decided Brock Lesnar’s Universal Championship challenger at the 2018 Royal Rumble event on Sunday, Jan. 28. However, Braun Strowman and Kane’s hard-hitting bout quickly descended into chaos. Following a double count-out, neither Superstar emerged as The Beast’s challenger. So, who will rise to face The Conqueror?
> 
> Live on Raw, Lesnar returns to address the future of his championship — and the behemoths intent on capturing it.











*Can Cedric Alexander make the most of his second chance?*​


> After winning a “Second Chance” Fatal 4-Way Match this past Monday night on Raw, Cedric Alexander will now battle Drew Gulak on the forthcoming edition of Raw, with the winner of that contest going on to challenge Enzo Amore for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship.
> 
> Alexander has vowed to make the most of this new opportunity, and many of his Cruiserweight compatriots stand behind him as he looks to move past Gulak and derail The Zo Train by taking down its conductor. Meanwhile, Gulak is faced with an interesting choice: Should he defeat Alexander, will he bring the fight to The Certified G, or will he hand Amore an easy victory? We will soon find out.











*Absolution put on notice*​


> Paige, Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville gave Asuka a choice: Either she joins Absolution, or she becomes their enemy. The Empress of Tomorrow chose the latter, and soon fell victim to a three-on-one beatdown like so many Superstars before her.
> 
> Asuka, however, had backup. The entire Raw Women’s locker room soon emptied, with friend and foe alike — including Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss — emerging to end Absolution’s onslaught.
> 
> Absolution defeated Bayley, Sasha Banks & Mickie James at WWE Tribute to the Troops, but they still have the rest of the Raw Women’s division to deal with. How will Paige and her ruthless allies retaliate?











*“Woken Warriors” assemble*​


> Matt Hardy is “Woken,” and he’s ready for war … a Great War, in fact. The unusual Superstar continues his labyrinthine verbal exchanges with Bray Wyatt, each more bizarre than the last.
> 
> Will Hardy and The Eater of Words collide in physical combat, or will the bewildering tirades continue?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks shit.

Putting Braun in yet another Brock holding pattern only with Kane added is not going to be a lot of fun and will only cool him off before 'Mania. Here's hoping the match mirrors more or less the SummerSlam match and that Braun gets put in the Rumble match.

Fully expect Roman to have another holding match with Sheamus, which will be good wrestling but doesn't advance anything.

Wonder how they'll heat Absolution back up after that stupid show last week.

And the last thing Matt Hardy needs is another promo duel with Bray. Something else needs to happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea seeing Kane anywhere near Lesnar doesn't exactly fill me with much excitement tbh and Brock/Braun was flat so we'll see how they book a triple threat if that's the way it's heading.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:brock


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sheamus/Cesaro vs Rollins/Ambrose 
part #1257378


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

With the recent announcement, Raw just got better.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Raw seems to be a better show than last week's program. *_


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait, is Roman missing this show or what? This article is more recent than Meltzer's story, right? Maybe that was bogus or it means Roman is missing next week? Hopefully he's on this show, I've been enjoying the IC open challenge and I'd like a fresh opponent...and more build for the Joe feud. If Roman is missing one of the two upcoming RAWs, I hope it's the Christmas episode as those rarely pique my interest anyway. 

I'm hyped for Brock as always, but I don't like the direction they're going with for him at the Rumble. Kane is a bad filler opponent and unless Strowman is winning he really shouldn't be facing Lesnar again so soon. If they do the triple threat, I can't help but think of the 2015 Rumble triple threat Lesnar was involved in and how that was legitimately one of the best matches in Rumble history, then compare it to how sh*t this one will probably be...

Hoping they try to explain that awful locker room unloading moment from last week regarding Absolution just so I can laugh at the stupidity of the writing team. Way too soon to book that kind of segment. There was zero justification for heel Bliss and heel-tweener Jax to be part of the beatdown, zero. I guess WWE really just have no idea what to do with Bliss and hope everybody forgets she has the title so they can keep padding her sh*t title reign :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to another shit-show.

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Looking forward to another shit-show.
> 
> :mark:


Braun vs Kane again ?????

:mark


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Braun vs Kane again ?????
> 
> :mark


even better make it a steel cage match lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Looking forward to another shit-show.
> 
> :mark:


:woah don't watch it live now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE BEAST

:brock

About time he showed his ass up.

Guessing we are getting him vs Kane & Braun? Can't say I'm too thrilled about that match-up, but at least Braun doesn't need to take the pin & I guess we have never seen Kane face Brock, but it would have been far better in his prime.

Not really looking forward to RAW here, probably an hour of good stuff & 2 hours of torture like usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for the reactions when they make Kane look strong against Brock tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Here for the reactions when they make Kane look strong against Brock tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kane has already looked strong against Lesnar when he was Corporate Kane, so there has to be no problem if Demon Kane looks strong against Lesnar too


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE making it sound like Roman will be there?

No clues on what Dean & Seth will be doing, so meh. I want Dean to have a match against Jason Jordan for basically costing him his match last week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> WWE making it sound like Roman will be there?
> 
> No clues on what Dean & Seth will be doing, so meh. I want Dean to have a match against Jason Jordan for basically costing him his match last week.


I could definitely see Dean/JJ. With Roman out they've been running Shield/ Bar and Samoa Joe/Braun on house shows, So i'm guessing if Brauns' not interacting with tonight we get Joe /Roman and Braun and Kane do another precut promo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Reigns is no longer listed in the RAW Preview.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh right, Raw.

Heyman promo, Shield VS Bar 6286, Woken Matt scripted promo with Wyatt, some shit with Kane, and Jason Jordan.

No thank you.
I didn't have quite _that_ much eggnog today.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns is no longer listed in the RAW Preview.




Hmmm I am very intrigued by what’s going on with him. This could be much deeper then any of us know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing where they go with the Absolution story line after last week, also really hoping we don't get the same promo package for a 3rd week in a row from Woken Matt/Bray feud.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Looking forward to seeing where they go with the Absolution story line after last week,


Them vs Sasha, Bayley and Mickie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942879191086673921


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth vs Joe should be good this time around.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Them vs Sasha, Bayley and Mickie
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942879191086673921



Another 3v3 match? sigh...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Raw



According to PWInsider The Revival are set to return tonight


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the hell are they doing with Absolution? This is another match that by itself leads nowhere. Believe it or not it's now been a month. They're established. They don't need more multi-women matches. What's the direction after this? Is Paige getting a title shot or not? What the fuck is that title still doing on Alexa anyway? Why aren't Paige or Asuka going after it? They're the only ones left for her to feud with, and one of them, preferably Paige at this juncture, better fucking take it off of her.

And I couldn't be any less excited for this upcoming triple threat match at the Rumble. This will be the worst Brock holding pattern yet. At least the feuds with Joe and Braun were fun and exciting. This is totally meh.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

You have to wonder with it being another Six Women Tag match if WWE dont think Mandy or Sonya are ready to compete in singles matches just yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting pretty obvious they've ran out of ideas with Absolution, sadly. Just doing random multi-man matches every week now, it's getting kind of old.

Not really expecting much from RAW tonight at all, hope it surprises me though. Probably for the best I go in with little to no expectations. Not sure If I'm watching this Live yet. Might watch the first hour & see how I feel about it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wazo said:


> You have to wonder with it being another Six Women Tag match if WWE dont think Mandy or Sonya are ready to compete in singles matches just yet.


Yeah god forbid Malibu Barbie and her MMA friend look bad in a singles match.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wazo said:


> You have to wonder with it being another Six Women Tag match if WWE dont think Mandy or Sonya are ready to compete in singles matches just yet.


Bingo. Two of them are green and the other one is rusty. They shouldn't have brought them up.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jedah said:


> What the hell are they doing with Absolution? This is another match that by itself leads nowhere. Believe it or not it's now been a month. They're established. They don't need more multi-women matches. What's the direction after this? Is Paige getting a title shot or not? What the fuck is that title still doing on Alexa anyway? Why aren't Paige or Asuka going after it? They're the only ones left for her to feud with, and one of them, preferably Paige at this juncture, better fucking take it off of her.
> 
> And I couldn't be any less excited for this upcoming triple threat match at the Rumble. This will be the worst Brock holding pattern yet. At least the feuds with Joe and Braun were fun and exciting. This is totally meh.


Dude, you have watched WWE long enough to know that's what they do. Have the same people wrestle each other every week, until their PPV matches don't matter one bit anymore.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider The Revival are set to return tonight


Seth and Dean should have gotten their titles back already then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane has already looked strong against Lesnar when he was Corporate Kane, so there has to be no problem if Demon Kane looks strong against Lesnar too




Yay. You again. Thought you’d hide your face a bit after your absurd Jericho thread.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jedah said:


> What the hell are they doing with Absolution? This is another match that by itself leads nowhere. Believe it or not it's now been a month. They're established. They don't need more multi-women matches. What's the direction after this? Is Paige getting a title shot or not? What the fuck is that title still doing on Alexa anyway? Why aren't Paige or Asuka going after it? They're the only ones left for her to feud with, and one of them, preferably Paige at this juncture, better fucking take it off of her.
> 
> And I couldn't be any less excited for this upcoming triple threat match at the Rumble. This will be the worst Brock holding pattern yet. At least the feuds with Joe and Braun were fun and exciting. This is totally meh.


They're killing time till around January where it'll be announced as Paige vs Alexa for the the Title at the Rumble, where Paige wins. I can't see any match other than Paige vs Asuka at Wrestlemania on the Raw women side.


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

Is raw even gonna be worth watching? I haven't been watching the tv episodes since summerslam.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They're killing time till around January where it'll be announced as Paige vs Alexa for the the Title at the Rumble, where Paige wins. I can't see any match other than Paige vs Asuka at Wrestlemania on the Raw women side.


I really hope you're right. After the disaster of Alexa's tenure, that's exactly what the division needs.

But they're just gonna kill the angle if they keep dragging this out. I personally would've preferred to have the build for December and end with Paige winning the title on Christmas with the rematch at the Rumble, but first winning at the Rumble would be fine.

After this there's 5 episodes before the Rumble, so they should really start the build in some way tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

And here we goooo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> According to PWInsider The Revival are set to return tonight


Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe Kane might be in the main event of a Major 4 PPV in 2017/2018 just lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm struggling to care about who Brock's #1 contender is tbh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Who cares about Kane in 2017? No one, that's who.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really not feeling a WWE itch tonight, but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't see the need to get Lesnar involved in this Kane/Braun stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds good tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat, obviously.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle out first. Hopefully this doesn't mean Stephanie will too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun here to say "who cares about Kane, give me the title shot!" :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YASSS monday night raw, then michael cole speaks, shows getting switched off, good night


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is that a smiley face tattoo on strowmans thumb? LOL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Braun sounds like you would expect him to. Like his deep voice matches him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun and Kane out already.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is Kane in the title picture in 2017/2018!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane possibly gonna main event a PPV in 2018 :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who cares Kane, it's not the past anymore, let's look to the future.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No reactin for Kane as usual. And a lackluster reaction for Strowman even though he kicks of the show.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sounds like we have a triple threat


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kane and his Kaninites want that title shot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kurts reaction lmfao "oh shit"


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bork beats both monsters and Reigns beats Bork at Mania LOL


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

Brock versus Kane should've happened in 2002-2004.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good, does this mean Brock's on now? We can get him out of the way early :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kane: "While Brock Lesnar's list of destruction is impressive and includes my Brother of Destruction, The Undertaker, it does not include me!"










:mj4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They couldn't just do Lesnar/Balor?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOL angle fucking off


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck that match, but LMFAO at Kurt dipping.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane main eventing a major 4 ppv in 2018 roflol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple threat.

:lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was awful.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahaha kane


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane main eventing shows in 2017. It's the new era


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Kurt is such a bad actor at the GM gig. He was a much better heel wrestler. There was absolutely no buildup to that he just said it really really fast. He does it all the time when making these huge matches.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Wow, Kurt, what surprise. A triple threat!^^


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt ain't fucking with all this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at how Kurt rushed the announcement.

Definitely a nice touch to hammer home the point of how all three guys are monstrous sons of bitches that you should be wary around.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, that was all anticlimactic.

And Braun got downgraded from the summer. 

"KANE JUST SAT UP FOR AN F5!" Yeah, like a minute or two later. -_-

Rollins and Joe! :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane main-eventing in 2018. 2018 already off to a great start.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's it? :lol Brock came all that way to come out and do like one move? Hahaha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Kane and his Kaninites want that title shot.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Kurt is such a bad actor at the GM gig. He was a much better heel wrestler. There was absolutely no buildup to that he just said it really really fast. He does it all the time when making these huge matches.


Pretty sure it was supposed to be interpreted that way, like he was scared and got it all out quickly so he could get the fuck out of there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lmfao is that it?

Does Brock get paid by the minute or something?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Remember, we got a month still left to build to this :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins next, so I can fuck off after that if I want.

:mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why in 2017 is Kane in the main event picture?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

If they had Braun in the Rumble match going against Reigns it would be 2015 all over again


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no roman reigns tonight, so that means we'll get hounded with roman video packages


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why's Kane doing stuff in 2018?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Well that was fucking shit, and that match is going to be garbage. The rumble better be good this time around.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I got two tickets to the rumble for sale now. I wanted Braun in Rumble not FUCKING FIGHTING KANE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why in 2017 is Kane in the main event picture?


Why's Brock? :hmmm


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar just killed all of Kane's momentum.



Trophies said:


> They couldn't just do Lesnar/Balor?


That's not believable.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

DAT POP


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Well, Vince was actually right, the universal title should have not be defended at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's with the members of TS wearing their gear one week and not the other.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN!!! SETH IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with another great pop. I love it.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is there times when Rollins doesn't have "burn it down" in his theme and other times he does lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> Lesnar just killed all of Kane's momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's not believable*.


Ever heard of David vs Goliath?


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan, the new Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jason Jordan again? This guy is just BEGGING for a triple powerbomb, messing with Shield members :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason Jordan thinks he's Samoa Joe now :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth's red shirt is nice. I might have to get it!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This JJ is awesome, fuck the haters.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why's Brock? :hmmm


You cannot compare Kane to Brock. Ok sure they were still in the wwe 15 years ago and...................hold on, thats a good question. Why the hell is Brock still in the main event too?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is actually smart. They're making Jason Jordan as annoying as possible before his full-blown heel turn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like how Seth is just staring at Jason Jordan in disbelief hes like is this kid serious lmfao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Ever heard of David vs Goliath?


A stupid concept.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jason Jordan? Where is Joe?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> This JJ is awesome, fuck the haters.


Nah he's shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Jason Jordan, the new Roman Reigns.


 :Out

How dare you compare Roman Reigns to JJ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple threat?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If Jason Jordan just had an ounce of believablity dude could actually be something


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's face when JJ was rambling on :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the Joe chants.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe's easily my fave right now, he's straight outta the Attitude Era!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> A stupid concept.


You want to talk about believabillity. NO ONE is believable against Brock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, that was a bad idea. There's only so much shit Seth will take :lol

Also since when did Joe have the authority to make matches? LOL.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe should just kill both of them now. Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I prefer JJ v Seth to Joe v Seth tbh.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Jason Jordan actally makes a good heel I could see this working for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting that love from the crowd once again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So I guess Joe has the authority to make matches now lmfao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Rollins next, so I can fuck off after that if I want.
> 
> :mark:


Come for the architect stay for the trainwreck. Might even get another pop at dueling stairs in 2017 or heck, maybe even the highly anticipated encounter between Vince Mcmahon and Stan Enis Kroenke 9 years in the making.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol the match was already made on the arena poster, man wwe really needs to proof read there stuff at times


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe is great.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man fuck this RAW already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

I wouldn't mind Seth winning the Rumble and going one on one against Styles at mania.
It will probably be a great match and Seth needs this new start on Smackdown away from the rest of the Shield.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason Jordan pissing off every Shield member :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just want to remind you all that Joe is fucking awesome :justsayin


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE!

Jordan / Rollins has the potential to be solid, in all honesty. I'm also liking how JJ is becoming more and more confident during his slow burn as a heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a good pre-match segment between Joe, Seth, and JJ, BTW. Good writing.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This should be GOOD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe just wiping off his boot that Jordan touched :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> That was a good pre-match segment between Joe, Seth, and JJ, BTW. Good writing.


lol prasing the writing team thats gotta be a first for you these days:grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Give these guys like 10-15 mins. Could be really good.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Joe is probably the best mic worker with the Miz and Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> lol prasing the writing team thats be a first for you these days:grin2:


I don't do it often, so when there is a good segment I want to make sure I given them credit so people don't think I'm unfair.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

SantaStopper said:


> That was a good pre-match segment between Joe, Seth, and JJ, BTW. Good writing.


Agreed, it was such a simple segment, yet it was literally the most I've enjoyed any WWE in a long time!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Jason Jordan, the new Roman Reigns.


I like both, but I'm not a major fan of Jordan compared to Reigns. lol

(Everyone, expect me to post this whenever Reigns enters the ring alone....as old as it is. lol)


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They should have brought Jordan out as sacrificial lamb for Lesnar.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Typical, they have the commercial during the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Devastating spot right there.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Uhm is Seth okay?? His voice legit changed after that slam lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jason Jordan is a future star and the "boys" in the back know it.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

is that a this is boring chant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordan is a strong dude.

:bjpenn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Jason Jordan again? This guy is just BEGGING for a triple powerbomb, messing with Shield members :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Say what you want about his character, he's running with it and the matches are good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK let's pick this match up fellas...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, Jordan has the perfect amount of heat to be turned heel...but he just plain sucks in the ring sadly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I like both, but I'm not a major fan of Jordan compared to Reigns. lol
> 
> (Everyone, expect me to post this whenever Reigns enters the ring alone....as old as it is. lol)


I only compared them because they're both babyfaces, but get boo'd like heels.They sould go ahead and turn JJ at some point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordan really likes the submission moves, eh?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is boring chants..

Match is fine, but this is what happens when guys who aren't "over" or liked/disliked by the crowd are on top for the majority of the match.

They can't get heat from their offense and want to see the other guy to get the offense in or a more competitive match.

WWE just don't know how to book matches, they want to protect the losers in these matches and kill the matches by having the loser dominate.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't tell if they're chanting "This is boring" or they're inexplicably chanting "Jason Jordan", admittedly though, what's the difference.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth taking a lot of hard shots in this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I only compared them because they're both babyfaces, but get boo'd like heels.They sould go ahead and turn JJ at some point.


Jordan is clearly undergoing a slow burn heel turn with his recent actions though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Man, Jordan has the perfect amount of heat to be turned heel...but he just plain sucks in the ring sadly.


That's actually his strongest attribute. He's good in the ring, imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial. Holy shit.

And those were light Jason Jordan chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Joe.

:kurtcry3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I only compared them because they're both babyfaces, but get boo'd like heels.They sould go ahead and turn JJ at some point.


I know.

And he should turn.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That's actually his strongest attribute. He's good in the ring, imo.


This match has been absolutely terrible. He's a strong dude, but he needs to add some moves to his move-set.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match lacks heat, you can't go at this pace when the aggressor isn't well liked/hated by fans to care for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> This match lacks heat, you can't go at this pace when the aggressor isn't well liked/hated by fans to care for it.


Yeah, I don't like how JJ is over-reliant on restholds when he's on offense tonight. What's up with that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh no, that was a bad idea. There's only so much shit Seth will take :lol
> 
> Also since when did Joe have the authority to make matches? LOL.


*JOE IS THE AUTHORITAAAAHHHH!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942928568731836417


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Yeah, I don't like how JJ is over-reliant on restholds when he's on offense tonight. What's up with that.


Yeah, it's like he's a heel or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is hot af now that Seth is on offense. Of course. Sorry, JJ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> This match has been absolutely terrible. He's a strong dude, but he needs to add some moves to his move-set.


 Not everything needs to be a million miles a hr. The problem here is the guy dominating isn't over enough to go at this pace. The work IMO is fine, it's just the crowd don't care enough for him to be invested in the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yeah, it's like he's a heel or something.


I don't mind some restholds. But not as many as JJ used in that short period of a time. It hurts the flow of the match and the crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth managing to switch moves mid run like that was awesome.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jordan didn't catch Rollins correctly.. good thing it didn't turn out any worse.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match has me pretty bored.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is good now that Seth turned the tables.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Law said:


> *Not everything needs to a million miles a hr.* The problem here is the guy dominating isn't over enough to go at this pace. The work IMO is fine, it's just the crowd don't care enough for him to be invested in the match.


No, but it'd be nice if it wasn't 0 miles an hour as well.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do people not realize Jason is a heel? He's supposed to be annoying. He's in the midst of a turn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't want to see Jordan wrestle twice in one night, so Seth has to win this :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love that double northern lights


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> I don't mind some restholds. But not as many as JJ used in that short period of a time. It hurts the flow of the match and the crowd.


Agreed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move by JJ.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins got some major air on that frog splash.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why can't Seth just use the frog splash as his finisher? He does it gorgeously, but he just uses it as a signature move instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' FROG SPLASH! THAT HEIGHT!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Highest wrestling frog splash y'all have ever seen?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nothing much to say about this match so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice sell by Joe.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck was that height


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' Frog Splash is FUCKING RIDICULOUS.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy ROLLINS!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay!!!! :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

that was a good match between JJ and Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice postmatch segment between Joe and Rollins.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Good work, gentlemen.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Beat him down Joe!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

meh match, cluster fuck ending


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins destroying :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Massive Joe chants.

Fucking love Joe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HA! Take that, Jordan. That's what you get for sticking your nose in :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They chant Joe after he destroys JJ. Poor guy.

:mark:

Great segment. I have to get a gif of that Rollins frogsplash. Best frogsplash I've ever seen. EVER. That height..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe being a beast tonight


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Refs man.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off with this 6 women tag match pish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a horrible photo of Paige they used there, she looked skinny and weird...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Can we get Hideo's debut already ? God.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> They chant Joe after he destroys JJ. Poor guy.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Great segment. I have to get a gif of that Rollins frogsplash. Best frogsplash I've ever seen. EVER. That height..


 Nah, Eddie had the GOAT frogsplash.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I hate that they have a specific song for playback whenever the women are shown.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

When they have that womens match, PLEASE dont let Paige and her stooges talk on the mic.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Yeah, I don't like how JJ is over-reliant on restholds when he's on offense tonight. What's up with that.


Because Rollins isn't Reigns. They'd let a Jordan or Elias or a Cesaro go all out with their moveset against Reigns to try and make Reigns seem epic in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Nah, Eddie had the GOAT frogsplash.


Rollins' is better IMO. Especially tonights. And Rollins is a much bigger guy and getting much more height.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good match, as expected. A lot of folks are sleeping somewhat hard on JJ, to be honest. In addition to being a great athlete, he could be a pretty big deal if he can continue to improve with this slow burn toward a full heel turn *and* be supplemented with at least decent writing.

On that note, Gable also deserves a hell of a lotta love for helping Jordan grow as an entertainer when JJ already had the athleticism part down pat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Solf said:


> Can we get Hideo's debut already ? God.


Yeah.

I hope he doesn't stay on 205 forever though.

I'd like to see him transition to the the regular roster, like I wanted Neville to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' finisher once again looked good, as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> That was a horrible photo of Paige they used there, she looked skinny and weird...



All the photos they've used of her since shes come back have looked weird, it doesn't help that the makeup artists in the back put 30lbs of make up on her either.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Rollins' is better IMO. Especially tonights. And Rollins is a much bigger guy and getting much more height.


 I prefer Eddie's technique and timing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> Joe being a beast tonight


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942933335608778752


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't talk frog splashes without mentioning the goat of frog splashes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"can't team with a face like that" lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Really? -_- Jordan teaming with Ambrollins? Ughhhhhhhh. LOL Dean "making us team with him?" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> I prefer Eddie's technique and timing.


That's cool. I prefer Rollins' height, especially with being a bigger guy, he shouldn't be getting that high in the air.

Ah, there goes the Rollins/Joe one on one match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh great no roman but we get shield over fucking kill


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Look at that face. You can't team with someone with a face like that."


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

“We can’t team with a face like that”


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"I can't team with a face like that" :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hahahaha they are going to do the same thing again


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOKEN
WOKEN
WOKEN

DELEEEEEEETE!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'With a face like that.'

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

same shite as last week


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason Jordan is a Shield member now :CENA


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

not another bray/matt face off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

blah blah blah blah blah blah

-Bray Wyatt


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Are we really gonna go with a THIRD CONSECUTIVE Wyatt/Hardy interview??


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray being a big hypocrite :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> Are we really gonna go with a THIRD CONSECUTIVE Wyatt/Hardy interview??


They are trying to kill the gimmick. There's no other explanation.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw sucks tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After WOKEN Matt breaks Bray, he should be repackaged as a choir boy.

He's got a great voice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually prefer RVD's frogsplash over Eddie's, as well. But Seth's is the most visually appealing. He shouldn't be getting that kind of height.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Leather Jacket man is here!


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

so its not the same promo as the last 2 weeks good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So is Bray/Sister Abigail not interested in going after The Demon anymore? lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Raw sucks tonight


 Nothing new then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Finn's actually in a feud with the Miztourage of all people :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt's turn later I guess. See, that's called originality. Instead of a dual promo... separate promos! Who could have thought of such brilliance.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bigger main roster flop so far Nak or balor?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Balor needs a heel turn badly him coming out smiling is not helping him at all.I say turn him heel and pair him up with Gallows and Anderson and reform the club.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with a much better pop than Finn tonight.

:drose


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Why is Balor feuding with the miztourage again? -.-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HBKRollins said:


> Raw sucks tonight


Raw sucks every night


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:drose


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Bigger main roster flop so far Nak or balor?


I’m not a huge fan of Nakamura, but at least he has some personality. Balor has nothing but his jacket and makeup.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO someone guessed this last week that we'd get a handicap match next :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys still coming out to Miz's theme.

:bjpenn


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Filler RAW? Yep absolutely. Wish they saved this shit for Christmas when no one will be watching anyways.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know Axel took the neck brace off last week, but I was so hoping he would be wearing it again this week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So at which point does Balor get back to the main event?

He's boring as a midcarder. I'd like to see something different for him, even if it's chasing the Universal title.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They should have just done Balor and Brock for the Rumble tbh


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

People can complain about Balor's spot all they want to, but as a performer, what does Balor objectively have that differentiates him from the pack abs withstanding? Not necessarily a shot I just always wonder that when I see him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow Booker actually made me laugh right there....thats a rare thing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Things aren;'t going to get any better.

Christmas Raw next week fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did people just start watching WWE? It's December. Some of the newbie fans.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's Finn's character though?

Can't even remember the last time they gave him a decent length promo segment to show his character.

That Balor Club nonsense excluded.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Blood! Put on the grayscale filter :vince6


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn there was a little nasty head kick from Dallas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Balor is getting stale. They need go ahead and team him with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson with the save? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> What's Finn's character though?
> 
> Can't even remember the last time they gave him a decent length promo segment to show his character.
> 
> That Balor Club nonsense excluded.


He really doesn't have one. He's just Resident Geek, if you go by his booking. Once in awhile he busts out the 'Demon' and still pretty much wrestles exactly the same, just with face-paint on. :lol He doesn't really have a character.

I don't get why WWE signs guys from outside of WWE, makes a HUGE deal out of it at first, and then just makes them regular mid-carders. I wonder if they do that on purprose to hype these guys up when they're first signed, to get them to sign.

:hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Itami!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is Itami out here? lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Hideo Itami!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hideo?!

But I thought he's on 205? Is this an experiment of letting 205 guys interact with others?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finn to 205 :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HIDEO


FINN

GENERIC BROTHERS.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PrideFC theme plays at the beginning of his entrance music? Dope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Itami save Balor by making his own debut as a callback to how Finn debuted in NXT.

Impromptu tag match in 3...2...1... :hayden3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That made no sense


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What the heck!!!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Itami looked really chunky in the stomach.

Yikes.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Itami, that was a shitty return.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> That made no sense


y not?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

.....And of course they cut to commercial seconds after, sucking all the energy out of the thing. fpalm

I was just about to say RAW is embarrassing again tonight. The only reason I'm watching this shit is because I have a side money hustle writing about it.

Hopefully next month will force them to actually put in some effort again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hideo and Finn would make a good addition to the tag division.

Seth and Dean someone for The Rumble.

Hideo is too good for 205 as well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Itami returning the favor to Balor by rescuing him this time around!
> 
> Impromptu tag match in 3...2...1... :hayden3


I'm OK with that.

Something fresh on the main roster, where Itami should be.

205 has enough depth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd actually forgotten that Itami & Finn were friends in NXT, so that was actually a good reminder from Cole there :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Finn just get sent to cruiser weight?? Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh lookie! It's Hideo Itami.

..But wasn't he supposed to debut on the CW Division?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Itami looked really chunky in the stomach.
> 
> Yikes.


He's gotta get over 205 somehow :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO if Finn ends up on 205 :lmao

Vince gives zero fucks about him if that happens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So happy Itami got that huge pop too!!!!

Loud cheers.

Lawd knows he needs a break on the main roster!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Iturdi, great


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"A night of impromptu matches."

Yeah, we noticed Cole. It's nothing to brag about.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wasn't watching, but did Balor really struggle to beat the Miztourage? :lmao

A main eventer would squash both of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> LMAO if Finn ends up on 205 :lmao
> 
> Vince gives zero fucks about him if that happens.


I think Vince has already made it plenty clear he doesn't give a fuck about Finn, 205 Live or not. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i see balor has made a complete recovery, broken ribs n all


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Balor involved in this mess, what a fall from grace...jesus..


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol Balor needing help to beat these two jobbers.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Balor should eat pin and crawl to 205


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Really enjoyed the Rollins/JJ/Joe match and segments. Seth smoked Joe with that kick to the face. 

On a related note, JJ is gonna fucking snap on someone and it ain’t gonna be pretty. :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wasn't Itami a heel last time he was on NXT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will be shocked if Dallas and Axle win this match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Wasn't Itami a heel last time he was on NXT


Yeah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> I think Vince has already made it plenty clear he doesn't give a fuck about Finn, 205 Live or not. :lol


 Yep, the UC title call was all on HHH. Vince doesn't see it in him, you could tell that was the case when they went straight to video package for his promos, rushing the debut of the demon on Raw, having his segment on the PPV preshow and now with scrapping the RR match. He probably doesn't like the size difference between him and the other main eventers. He's short and small, he has no size to him and it makes the other guys look weak to lose to him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hideo is awesome.

Nice to see the GTS on Raw again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

If Itami makes it through the match not getting injured its considered a win these days


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Surprised the retarded fans didn't chant CM Punk when they saw the GTS.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew they would win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The GTS might prove difficult for Itami on opponents taller than Axel.

Hope he can manage though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This guy is going to flop.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Itami struggling to go to sleep Curtis Axel. And man Finn looked like a jobber, he's done.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So how long before Itami starts getting CM Punk chants?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Itami going to 205, but Finn is stll on the main Raw roster?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Itami looked really bad there, he's gonna struggle to get over big time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Yep, the UC title call was all on HHH. Vince doesn't see it in him, you could tell that was the case when they went straight to video package for his promos, rushing the debut of the demon on Raw, having his segment on the PPV preshow and now with scrapping the RR match. He probably doesn't like the size difference between him and the other main eventers. He's short and small, he has no size to him and it makes the other guys look weak to lose to him.



Idk, you figure if Vince really did lose faith in him he would have commentary stop mentioning that he was a world champion like they've done with Dolph and Sheamus.

Also Rey Mysterio was a WWE champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This guy is going to flop.


 Balor has already flopped.

205 is dead.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Itami is so short...such a struggle to hold Axel. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is Itami going to 205, but Finn is stll on the main Raw roster?




That’s the thing. I think this is Finns entry to 205 Hell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice to see the GTS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So how long before Itami starts getting CM Punk chants?


Right. And most doing that chant probably don't even know Itami was doing that move before Punk. :lol

:mj


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God are they just gonna have Absolution in a 6 woman tag match every other week against Sasha, Bayley and Mickie? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942940103579717632


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

those two matches on nxt will shit over everything on raw tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Itami is so short...such a struggle to hold Axel. :lol


Looking back at it, I don't think he ever got Axel balanced on his shoulders good enough.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:deandre at Itami's debut *and* his usage of the Go 2 Sleep both getting only mild pops. Quite sad, in all honesty.

Passable promo by Cedric. :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God are they just gonna have Absolution in a 6 woman tag match every other week against Sasha, Bayley and Mickie? Jesus Christ.


Yeah it's annoying and I'm actually interested in the Absolution story line...I found it funny Cole was like this is happening for the first time and I'm like bitch we've seen this like 2x already.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Right. And most doing that chant probably don't even know Itami was doing that move before Punk. :lol
> 
> :mj


 A UFC fighter actually roasted Punk this week for stealing half of Hideo's moves :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :deandre at Itami's debut *and* his usage of the Go 2 Sleep both getting only mild pops. Quite sad, in all honesty.
> 
> Passable promo by Cedric. :bjpenn


Gotta turn your volume up boss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, this match isn't about you Enzo, shut up fpalm


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Daaaaam. This crowd is DEAD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942941401687384064


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You can feel WWE going through the motions after Survivor Series. Honestly, the only thing I care about WWE atm is whatever Peyton does, the rest I skip it lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah it's annoying and I'm actually interested in the Absolution story line...I found it funny Cole was like this is happening for the first time and I'm like bitch we've seen this like 2x already.


Yeah i mean i'm just like whats this leading to? You'd think they'd do some singles matches and lead up to a 6 woman tag match at a ppv, but they're just doing these 6 woman tag matches every week on Raw, so whats the end game here?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

His power point presentations always get interrupted


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

i want to see a powerpoint presentation!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Cedric's new gimmick that he interrupts Drew's power point presentation? I swear he's done it like 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cedric's theme :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake Enzo on commentary?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> You can feel WWE going through the motions after Survivor Series. Honestly, the only thing I care about WWE atm is whatever Peyton does, the rest I skip it lol.


Yep. It's disgraceful how since then; the entire month of December, they've put in literally no effort. December is always a month full of filler, but this particular December seems alittle worse than usual. At least they've been, and will continue to feel it in the ratings until Monday Night Football is over in the first week of January; so a couple more weeks of this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no Enzo on commentary fpalm Corey rolling his eyes when Enzo was walking to the table :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gabba Gulak rocking new gear thanks to raking in so much moolah by riding the Zo Train. :vince$

BEHOLD THE POWER OF THE POWERPOINT! Nevermind. Thanks for being a buzzkill, Cedric. >:\



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Gotta turn your volume up boss.


I did, hoss. Both pops left a lot to desired. :draper2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Enzo is terrible


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A Jar Jar Binks reference in 20 fucking 17.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i dread the Christmas episode, they get worse and worse every year. Just don't have a Raw on Christmas, its ridiculous they make all these wrestlers work on Christmas.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

going to watch this on mute


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was a nice bump


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gabba Gulak rocking new gear thanks to raking in so much moolah by riding the Zo Train. :vince$
> 
> BEHOLD THE POWER OF THE POWERPOINT! Nevermind. Thanks for being a buzzkill, Cedric. >:\
> 
> ...


No further comments then...:hogan


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

that was a nice little bump to the outside


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God i dread the Christmas episode, they get worse and worse every year. Just don't have a Raw on Christmas, its ridiculous they make all these wrestlers work on Christmas.


Eh I don't really see what the big deal is tbh. X-Mas falls on a Monday like once every 6 years, wont fall on a Monday again until 2023


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo and Booker T lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my god, shut the hell up Enzo!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Clusterfuck commentary :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Enzo is high AF on Coke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't fucking take Enzo talking anymore my Surround Sound is now muted until this match is over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Projected attendance figures for the 205 Live Tour:






:kappa


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo going off!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell is Enzo on?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LOl at enzo.. He won't shutup and you can tell the commentators are getting legit pissed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gulak is one plain mofo.

Goodness.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Enzo on commentary is the cringest cringe that ever cringed

If I was Vince I'd be punching holes in the wall at how this fucking monkey just babbles on and on and Cole & Co. can't even try to call the match cus this retarded chimpo keeps screeching every 5 seconds


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole trying to tell Enzo to STFU


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, the first hour of Raw went quite fast, but this second hour is dragging. Thank god I have Ambrollins to look forward to :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey Graves is probably hating life right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Enzo, by any chance, retarded?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

CM Punk chants.

Congrats WWE, you totally killed the hot crowd in the first 90 minutes.

I don't get why anyone even goes to these shows in December. It's obvious they don't give a shit.

And Enzo on commentary is as bad as Bliss.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Nia Jax sending Enzo them nudes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Cole needs to emerge.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Clusterfuck commentary :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942946275196063745


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

this is a good match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> Nia Jax sending Enzo them nudes.


:tripsscust


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nia sent Enzo nudes :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And now we'll put Asuka in a pointless rematch with Alicia Fox, because well, :vincefu


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942946275196063745


new trend in WWE commentary: booker thanks gawd he's high as a kite listening to this fucking chimp enzo screech incessantly while cole and graves try to figure out who is going to shoot the other one then himself


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey so now make that both women’s matches tonight being the same exact shit from last week :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually enjoyed that match. Nice and physical.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can finally unmute my surround sound.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty nice match. Shame that Gulak lost, but hopefully it results in him inadvertently costing Enzo the belt so that way he and 'Zo can actually feud (which also sees Drew turn face) and Cedric can finally be a champ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is something I wish I wouldn't have seen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942944587693350913


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome lookin' GTA dlc pack!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo likes those BBW's


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

She gotta stop smilin' like that. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia has man hands.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeping those fresh matches coming lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942942269996503041


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drew lmfao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

lol Drew’s comedic timing is great! He’s quite possibly one of my favorites right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Drew Gulak cock-blocking Enzo Amore :lmao :lmao

LOOK at his fucking nose :bosque


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia is so creepy with this Enzo stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew is funny. I'll give him that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Drew Gulak continues to be one of the best things on RAW. :lmao

Though I'd say his cockblocking did Enzo a favor. :shrug

And Asuka better win this match in 2 minutes tops.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Why does Gulak come across like he has Down Syndrome...the new Eugene?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder where this Nia and Enzo thing is gonna go? I guess we will see.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn it Gulak, stop making me love you. :sk

:heston at Graves wishing that Amore was "bus struck" instead of love struck.

He ought to know that's what's gonna happen to 'Zo when he tries to fuck a chick as big as Nia.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gulak is growing on me. Funny dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia's theme.

:lmao


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Some of the worst promos I have ever seen on display tonight


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So Alicia and Kairi have a similar gimmick since Alicia started to go with the whole captain gimmick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Why does Gulak come across like he has Down Syndrome...the new Eugene?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bruh, a Enzo and Nia Jax storyline :HA :HA.. Can't get over that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Alicia I know she isn't gonna wins any titles but she seems so nice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ASUKA'S TWERKIN', MAGGLE!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is Booker mumbling on about? :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't heard one sound from the crowd this match. Yikes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL the ref called for the bell before she even tapped out.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

You can always count on perfect selling from Alicia, tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So apparently I missed Itami's debut................................


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Does Alexa Bliss even wrestle on RAW anymore or what?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole and Booker :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So when is the last time Alexa was involved in something significant on RAW?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse is hot.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That submission could have been better. Or was it Alicia's selling?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dumb match. I don't know why she's not using the Asuka Lock anymore. I like the flying armbar but that was just a pretty basic one.



WrestlingOracle said:


> I haven't heard one sound from the crowd this match. Yikes.


The first hour killed them because it was such shit.

Though there were loud "Asuka's gonna kill you!" chants at the start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, the 6 man tag isn't the main event? What is? The women?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, the 6 man tag isn't the main event. I guess that means the women's match is main-eventing?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> Maryse is hot.


Oh yes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Wow, the 6 man tag isn't the main event. I guess that means the women's match is main-eventing?



I hope not, as much as I like the Absolution story line this group doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Wow, the 6 man tag isn't the main event. I guess that means the women's match is main-eventing?


That could be a good thing. That means there's a higher chance that they'll actually take the angle somewhere instead of beatdowns and multi-woman matches. It's now been a month. They need to do something else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's AWESOME debut.

:mark:


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

bliss as the champ has not really been doing anything these last few weeks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always laugh at how silly Jericho's hair looked when he debuted :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why didn't they wait until the New Year to debut Jericho? I guess not as many people would have been watching?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*sigh*... those were the days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kick to Joe. Rollins has really been on point recently.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Jericho's AWESOME debut.
> 
> :mark:



Still remember it like it happened yesterday, that fucking pop when the word Jericho appeared on the tron :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I always laugh at how silly Jericho's hair looked when he debuted :lol


Yeah and his American Dad chin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Ambrollins and The Bar are sick of each other yet :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know how Sheamus is wrestling with spinal stenosis.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Cesaro gonna wear that mouthpiece for forever :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe getting good responses tonight from the crowd. Would be nice if they figured him into the title picture. Well I guess everything has to be on hold until after Mania and Roman's coronation.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:drose at Jericho's WWF debut.

Tragic how this show went from being an epic display like that to a narcolepsy-inducing chore like this.



DGenerationMC said:


> So apparently I missed Itami's debut................................


> Did a run-in to save Finn the Human (who identifies as a demon)
> Got a mild pop for his debut
> Teamed with Finn to beat Axel and Dallas
> Pinned Axel with the G2S, but only got a mild pop for his efforts

You really missed nothing of significance, which is depressing since Itami was supposed to be a major deal a few years ago. :serious:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Elias?

So much talent in the WWE just gets wasted. 

I hope when Vince sells, the new owner cleans house and brings in someone who uses ALL of the talent better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Is Cesaro gonna wear that mouthpiece for forever :lol


At this point? probably.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling the Joe beatdown.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL now Seth is the one wearing a Shield shirt and Dean is the one wearing his own shirt :lol They can't even match their shirts now lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So wait did I miss something? How did this match happen? I thought the point of Rollins/Jordan was winner faces Samoa Joe, how did this turn into a 6 man tag?



wkc_23 said:


> Is Cesaro gonna wear that mouthpiece for forever :lol


Probably, he still wears the Kinesio Tape...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> LOL now Seth is the one wearing a Shield shirt and Dean is the one wearing his own shirt :lol They can't even match their shirts now lol.


At this point, they're probably mind-fucking the fans on purpose. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker doesn't like JJ :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> At this point, they're probably mind-fucking the fans on purpose. :lol


Heh, WWE just can't keep their stories straight anymore :lol Are we referencing The Shield this week? Are we not? Are they in the gear? Are they not? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean's wearing his dad jeans *and* he couldn't even be bothered to wear the Shield shirt. :westbrook3

Yo Ambrose Girl, come get your bae so he can stop embarrassing himself. :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Heh, WWE just can't keep their stories straight anymore :lol Are we referencing The Shield this week? Are we not? Are they in the gear? Are they not? :lmao


Right. I honestly don't get it, either.  :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Right. I honestly don't get it, either. :lol


They probably figure they don't need to promote the merch as it will sell itself, either way though doesn't make it any less dumb haha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Right. I honestly don't get it, either. :lol


The Shield reunion has been nothing but an absolute mess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just think the inconsistency is stupid :lmao One week they'll all be in the gear, the next week only Dean, then the next week Seth wears a Shield shirt but Dean doesn't AND he goes back to his normal jeans. Like, what the fuck??? Make up your minds, WWE!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville in a Raw main event :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Shield team loses tonight, I completely expect Seth to take the pin. He got to pin JJ earlier, and we all know how much this company loves 50/50 booking. It'd be 50/50 booking to the same guy on the same show. It'd be 50/50 booking on awhole other level; which is why I completely expect it to happen. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, we can have some Deano in ring time please? I swear if he gets in and Jordan tags himself in or something...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville in a Raw main event :lmao


This is the main event. The 10:00 timeslot is always the main event now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm now at the point where i think to my self, how anybody in their right mind can slag wwf raws from 94 - 95 and still watch this shit show, this is garbage with a capital G


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match and Raw has been the drizzling shits.

Absolutely no energy whatsoever.

Knew it was going to be a long night when they only used Brock for 2 minutes in a 10 minute opener.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loving the recent DDT usage by Seth.

:mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Has Dean been inside those ropes yet :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG the crowd reaction when Seth was crawling for the tag, crowd wants Dean in there so bad :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That slide :ti


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> If the Shield team loses tonight, I completely expect Seth to take the pin. He got to pin JJ earlier, and we all know how much this company loves 50/50 booking. It'd be 50/50 booking to the same guy on the same show. It'd be 50/50 booking on awhole other level; which is why I completely expect it to happen. :lol


 TS shouldn't win, JJ should take the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth the COMPANY GUY working double duty tonight.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, Dean's never gonna get in there at this rate :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WTF


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Hey, we can have some Deano in ring time please? I swear if he gets in and Jordan tags himself in or something...


They are just playing with your emotions right now haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match picking up when Seth goes on offense. Just like earlier.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean's hurt, looks like Seth's going to eat the pin.

This might add feuld to fire.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

UMM can somebody tell me the difference from the DQ in the two on 1 match and the 6 man cluster fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> LOL now Seth is the one wearing a Shield shirt and Dean is the one wearing his own shirt :lol They can't even match their shirts now lol.





SantaStopper said:


> At this point, they're probably mind-fucking the fans on purpose. :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck that Dean injury BETTER be Kayfabe


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

They’re trying to start “Holy Shit” chants for a basic ass dive from Rollins to the outside?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean heel turn tease?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh oh  Dean better not be hurt


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

that injured arm will trigger ambrose turn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> If the Shield team loses tonight, I completely expect Seth to take the pin.



Well you called it haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I CALLED IT.

:mark:

At least Seth won the one on one match. That's better than winning this, anyway from his singles career perspective.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dean turning on seth finally getting its start with that dive by seth? :hmmm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, Rollins is such a geek.

Even took a delayed pin.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

misterxbrightside said:


> They’re trying to start “Holy Shit” chants for a basic ass dive from Rollins to the outside?


some dudes have been trying to start one of these at literally all times


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So are we teasing the Ambrollins breakup already?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Rollins and Ambrose feud starts now? Possibly?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope that's part of the storyline and not real hurt on Dean's part....

Also Dean did absolutely nothing in that match. I can see this adding to his frustration, cos not did he not even get tagged in, he also got knocked down by his own partner.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> Wow, Rollins is such a geek.
> 
> Even took a delayed pin.


:cussin:

Take it back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think Dean and Seth will win the title again, either that or they wont hold it for long.

Seems to me like they're setting for the split already.

Seth "injured" Dean tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They're really doing everything in their power to make Rollins and Ambrose look like geeks without Roman. This Shield Reunion has been absolutely disastrous and the worse thing is Reigns hasn't even been there half the time yet they're still booking everything Ambrose/Rollins do around him.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Same graphics from last years RR, too? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So are we teasing the Ambrollins breakup already?


They're getting close. That will be the best feud in WWE since Seth and Dean are two of the most over guys in the company every single week, even when they lose.

Did you see Seth's Frog Splash earlier? Best move of the night, best FS I've ever seen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh fuck off Steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that was gonna be Vince....It's fucking Steph.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god noooooooooo why is Stephanie here?!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Big ol natural titty milf Steph....lawd!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> Wow, Rollins is such a geek.
> 
> Even took a delayed pin.


2nd match of the night, dude. Cumulative effect of both matches caught up with him. Makes total sense booking-wise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just when you think the show can't get worse, they have Steph show up fpalm


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Dumb match. I don't know why she's not using the Asuka Lock anymore. I like the flying armbar but that was just a pretty basic one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's to set up Ronda destroying her sometime next year. Sounds silly but really, for what other reason would Asuka suddenly start finishing people with Rousey's trademark move?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

God fucking DAMMIT.

The only person that should be shown getting out of a limo on RAW is VINCE


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so reinforce the ring for 3 guys, are you telling me these 3 guys are heavier than the 15 or so guys that are going to be in the same ring while the rumble match is going on


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

FUCK


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Big ol natural titty milf Steph....lawd!


Natural?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Eww, it's Steph. 

I was hoping it would be Senor Benjamin


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> 2nd match of the night, dude. Cumulative effect of both matches caught up with him. Makes total sense booking-wise.


 They've been having him take too many pins. Not a fan of top stars eating needless pins on TV.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm worried about what Steph wants, it's never a good sign when she shows up lol.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> They're getting close. That will be the best feud in WWE since Seth and Dean are two of the most over guys in the company every single week, even when they lose.
> 
> Did you see Seth's Frog Splash earlier? Best move of the night,* best FS I've ever seen*.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Steph fpalm


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Big ol natural titty milf Steph....lawd!


Natural? Are you an idiot sir?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well thanks alot sky you fucking cunts


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The women are probably main eventing Raw.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> It's to set up Ronda destroying her sometime next year. Sounds silly but really, for what other reason would Asuka suddenly start finishing people with Rousey's trademark move?


Maybe. But Vince has made decisions on far more whimsical and dumb reasons. Who knows until we get word on an official contract.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> They've been having him take too many pins. Not a fan of top stars eating needless pins on TV.


He's been pinning guys coming into tonight. Tonight was the first one in awhile. It helps that he stays massively over no matter what, no matter where they go.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm actually expecting Steph to enhance the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942958065091039232


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Natural?


Think she got them taken out when she was pregnant


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> They've been having him take too many pins. Not a fan of top stars eating needless pins on TV.


Normally I'd agree, but I don't mind it in this case. 

When Rollins is beaten by Kane, it just comes off as bad. When he's pinned in a tag match after winning a hard fought singles match earlier in the night in which his back was injured, he comes off like a workhorse.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> :cussin:
> 
> Take it back.


 It's geek booking, they don't have their top stars lose this often especially when its avoidable.

Maybe they're doing it dileberately to add fuel to the Dean/Rollins feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrJT said:


>


Yes, sir. The height was higher than his past ones, and goes without saying higher than I've seen others hit it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, this Hardy promo is funny. :lmao

Really wish they'd stop that glass thing.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Think she got them taken out when she was pregnant


You thought wrong


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph and womens main event? They may announce the womens clusterfuck, I mean, the Women's Royal Rumble match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RAW is Narcolepsy.

But thankfully, it has finally been WOKEN! :madhardy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942957718914023424


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I don't mind it in this case.
> 
> When Rollins is beaten by Kane, it just comes off as bad. When he's pinned in a tag match after winning a hard fought singles match earlier in the night in which his back was injured, he comes off like a workhorse.


He's a Company Guy. Working double duty tonight when others are missing from Raw sitting on their fat ass at home. Not many are as dedicated or as committed these days as Seth is.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Steph and womens main event? They may announce the womens clusterfuck, I mean, the Women's Royal Rumble match


A women's royal rumble will be amazing. It will be both unique and a botchfest. Sure to entertain.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> You thought wrong


how tf do you know? :creepytrips


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe is so good at what he does.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942957718914023424


Steph could get it. I don't even care :book


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

All Kayfabe, good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok well I'm assuming this means a storyline injury cos if he was really hurt they wouldn't have done that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What if in the 6 women's tag match, Reby Hardy debuts?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm now con*vince*d that this whole broken gimmick is completely ruined


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good segment.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Think she got them taken out when she was pregnant


They are for sure still fake, she had small tits before the implants


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

the favouritism on this forum is hilarious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> It's geek booking, they don't have their top stars lose this often especially when its avoidable.
> 
> Maybe they're doing it dileberately to add fuel to the Dean/Rollins feud.


I gotcha.

I thought you were calling Rollins a geek in general. :frown2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job, Joe. You fucked up Dean's already gimpy arm. Now how will he ever continue to master Renee's titties?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice backstage assault, great selling by both Dean and Seth.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Much better! We got the chance to see some of the more creative promo work from Matt. Crowd was nice and over for it. The obvious low budget wuth the sheet is a nice touch. he's teasing us with it. I dig it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW Dean desperately still trying to help Seth despite his arm hurting though. LOVE this character work.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder if they're they're needing a way to write Dean off TV for a while.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> They are for sure still fake, she had small tits before the implants


the mcmahon genes give you MASSIVE GRAPEFRUITS if you're a male

and MASSIVE MELONS if you're a female

how DARE you suggest that the mcmahon genes aren't capable of taking a mcmahon woman from a B cup to a DD in the space of a month


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Woken segments would be better if they were done in the ring or via backstage interviews.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> They are for sure still fake, she had small tits before the implants


thats before she had kids


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MrJT said:


> thats before she had kids


yeah, each of her breasts became bigger than her head well before she had kids...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good beatdown and good selling in that segment.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Revival :mark: it's about fucking time, now please stay off the injured list.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Revival!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival is back.

Great for the Raw tag team division!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Revival are back....that's very good news for the tag team division.

The crowd is so unenthusiastic though. They really did a marvelous job of killing the vibe in that first hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Revival is back?!?!?!

Could've used these guys the past few months, but glad they are back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beauty and The Man-Beast! 

Oh, The Revival is back. Time for them to be shelved on the injured list yet again in 3...2...1...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SAY YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SAY YEAH!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dana Brooke in that outfit, tho...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hard to get hyped for them as I'm worried they'll just get injured again


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ i just can't


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana looking very... :book


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

hope The Revival do not get injured again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be damned, they're actually following through with Dana joining Titus Worldwide. :mase

And :ellen at Dana dressed up as a sexy secretary.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dana looking right


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 12/18 Raw Disciussion Thread: The Beast is back!*



deepelemblues said:


> yeah, each of her breasts became bigger than her head well before she had kids...











Are you retarded? im clearly saying her tits are big right now because shes had three kids.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Which one of the Revival was the one that was injured last? I don't know who is who :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana dressing up like old school Lana.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet finisher.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942957718914023424


She's ratchet as fuck lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

20 minutes left and no Charly sighting (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dawson looking out of shape as fuck though


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the crowd don't give a shit, thanks creative for killing a great tag team


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The shatter machine is a thing of beauty...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

At least it doesn't look like we'll see an emasculation tonight.

Strange that Absolution is main eventing though. If they're smart they keep Mandy out as much as possible.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Which one of the Revival was the one that was injured last? I don't know who is who :lol


The pudgy one, wait...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Revival look unbelievably generic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Dash and Dawson firmly back in the saddle, instead of falling right out of it and fracturing something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


> and the crowd don't give a shit, thanks creative for killing a great tag team


Creative didn't do it, back to back injuries did it. It's okay though they will be over as fuck again in no time as long as they can stay off the injured list.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


> and the crowd don't give a shit, thanks creative for killing a great tag team


Which team did they ruin


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Balor gonna announce he’s gay on the network tonight I guess


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Balor gonna announce he’s gay on the network tonight I guess


Hes dating Cathy Kelley.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater and Rhyno needed to be kept on SDL.

Epico and Primo should've gone to Raw.

Slater/Rhyno
The Ascension
Breezango

In one segment.... :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Epico and Primo should've gone to Raw.


I totally forgot about them, they've been repackaged like 30x. Are they even still employed? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I predict the women's match breaksdown into mayhem and Stephanie announces a Women's Rumble at the RR.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt "I need you guys to job one last time..."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Heath "I got kids, I need this job, I HAVE A POOL!!!" :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"I got kids, I got a pool" lmfao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New run for Slater and Rhyno?!?!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to get my hopes up they'll flesh out the tag division, but I'm sure they won't


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias still getting that huge heat.

I wonder why he's out here though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FINALLY! IT'S TIME TO WALK...WITH ELIAS! :trips9


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

This guy will be a star, he's great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry Elias, you're no Aiden English in the singing department :lol

Also, get a move on, we don't much time left on this show lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brb walking with Elias.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Walkin witcha Elias!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's got kids!!!


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

He's amazing at getting the crowd on his side and then shoving them in the bin


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Hes dating Cathy Kelley.


Learned something new. Damn WWE Network hyping up for nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Elias should spoil Star Wars


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Elias is great


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Learned something new. Damn WWE Network hyping up for nothing.




Balor is announcing something on the network after RAW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid pop for mah boi Elias. :clap

And he's the first announced entrant for the Rumble! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I totally forgot about them, they've been repackaged like 30x. Are they even still employed? lol


Yeah, over on the "Land of Opportunities..."

Thing is about them, they're good in the ring--in my opinion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goodell is a friend of Elias. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rumble is still a month and 10 days away.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck is this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha Banks interrupting Elias???? (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love Elias


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAWSE TIME! :cole


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's hair looks cute!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Da fuck is on Sasha's head?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fifty_ said:


> Balor is announcing something on the network after RAW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On that Table for 3 show. It’s probably nothing important though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What happened to Sasha's hair?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is random as hell, but Elias is still great.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Learned something new. Damn WWE Network hyping up for nothing.


They were at a game together or something the other day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at Samson being interrupted by a ratchet THOT, a senior citizen and a woman-child.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> What happened to Sasha's hair?


Got into a fight with a curling iron


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What was with Cole’s damn overreaction? 
*Sasha’s music hits*
“OH MY GOD!”
*Bayley’s music hits*
“THIS IS INCREDIBLE!”
“OH MY LORD!”


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a pretty good segment. Different than the usual. Raw picked up alittle bit in hour 3.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

"even the inflatable guy can't stay up for Elias's concert"

hahahaha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No reaction to The Revival LOL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this clusterfuck 

this is the most terrible


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Aww poor Bayley!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mickie looks younger than usual


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always never understand these sport references the wrestlers throw out there :lol I don't know who that guy was that Elias mentioned.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If this was the attitude era Bayley would've gotten the guitar.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to hug with Bayley!!!!?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe this match is main eventing....just I can't...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I legit would have marked if Elias had hugged Bayley :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> No reaction to The Revival LOL


They didn't get a mega pop but they surely got a reaction.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I saw a inflatable tube guy and it had Santa on it. I thought Bayley could use it so she would be really festive lol!


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I always never understand these sport references the wrestlers throw out there :lol I don't know who that guy was that Elias mentioned.


Commissioner of the NFL


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Elias is really fun but this whole thing was just set up really stupidly. It was more confusing than helpful. This kind of structure is just really inexcusable for a supposedly premier organization.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> If this was the attitude era Bayley would've gotten the guitar.


I would've lost my shiet.

Coulda made Elias a made man.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yea Steph announcing Women's Rumble match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This hasn't been THAT bad of a Raw.

Loved everything involving Rollins and Ambrose today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 20 minutes left and no Charly sighting (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


Watch Paige's IG stories


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942964682087911424



Trophies said:


> If this was the attitude era Bayley would've gotten the guitar.















Prayer Police said:


> Who wants a hug from Bayley!!!!?


Me....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942965206304538624


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> No reaction to The Revival LOL



Why would there be? There's not been any reason to care yet.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I still can't believe this match is main eventing....just I can't...


It's main eventing so Stephanie can come out and announce the women's rumble match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, Cena. Just what we need -_-

His flip flopping between shows though, gotta love him being a free agent.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

10:55.

Why do they insist on going over 11 every week?

Edit: And they need to do another recap?! fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JC00 said:


> It's main eventing so Stephanie can come out and announce the women's rumble match


totally forgot that this was rumored to be a thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena on Raw next week because Raw falls on Christmas Day.

:lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swing those hips Mandy :datass


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yum: at Mickie rocking her denim attire.

But :westbrook3 at Paige committing gimmick infringement against Ziggler by rocking an ass cape.



Prayer Police said:


> Who wants to hug with Bayley!!!!?


Only children, grown geeks, virgins and male feminists. 8*D


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor announcing that he is joining 205 live or he is in the Rumble, one of those two.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy back in the black gear :mark: wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Balor announcing that he is joining 205 live or he is in the Rumble, one of those two.


I really really fucking hope it's not that hes joining 205 live.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Mandy, there is not half-way point between Paige Skipping and Sonya walking with a purpose that's going to not look awkward.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942966552906706944
*BUT WHY!?!?*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Cena on Raw next week because Raw falls on Christmas Day.
> 
> :lol



Gotta try to get people to watch somehow.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least Paige isn’t wearing her ridiculous clown-face makeup tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just waiting for the announcement..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its a dq, fuck this company


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

it's been a while since we seen a John Cena burial, it's the festive season after all


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WOMEN'S ROYAL RUMBLE ANNOUNCEMENT INCOMING!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Someone called it lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

for the love of christ just no JUST FUCKING NO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nia Jax picking up both of them was awesome!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women's Rumble called it.

:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Womens Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

McMahons getting themselves over, as usual.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

why woulld they stop fighting just for steph's music. lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

The leader of the womens revolution.. Stephanie Mcmahon Helmsley.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And here's Steph to take the spotlight from the women. God this show has been a disaster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Womens royal rumble coming up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god here comes the womens Rumble announcement, and of fucking course Stephanie has to be the one to announce it, cause she has to take credit for every advancement in the womens division.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Steph just can't resist making the "women's revolution" about her lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Women's Royal Rumble announcement?!?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

An anti-climactic main event that virtually nobody cared about to cap off another painfully boring RAW. :yawn

Seeing as how Steph cuts off the balls of every guy she has beef with, I wonder if she's gonna commit female genital mutilation against any female talents that piss her off?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942968245866217473
*THE BIG GIRL!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> WOMEN'S ROYAL RUMBLE ANNOUNCEMENT INCOMING!





SantaStopper said:


> Women's Rumble called it.
> 
> :mj4





wkc_23 said:


> Inb4 Womens Royal Rumble.





Law said:


> Womens royal rumble coming up





SAMCRO said:


> Oh god here comes the womens Rumble announcement, and of fucking course Stephanie has to be the one to announce it, cause she has to take credit for every advancement in the womens division.





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Women's Royal Rumble announcement?!?!


Yup.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Called the Women's Rumble like 30 mins ago.

This match is going to suck, though. The Women's Revolution has been a MASSIVE failure.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All this for... Ronda Rousey? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Women Rumble?


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

That's an odd looking kitchen


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is CRINGE


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :yum: at Mickie rocking her denim attire.
> 
> But :westbrook3 at Paige committing gimmick infringement against Ziggler by rocking an ass cape.
> 
> ...


Bayley is awesome! Come to the hugger side!!! :bayley:bayley2:Bayley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:CENA


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

First bra and panties match in ten years!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie begging for the Yes chant. :lmao

Pathetic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> All this for... Ronda Rousey? fpalm fpalm fpalm


if this happens im fucking done with this company.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

No, that is gonna be a fucking trainwreck. TWO Royal Rumbles is gonna make the show drag and honestly they don't deserve it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ they can't even jump over the top rope as it is and you expect them to go over the top fucking rope, this comapny at times


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's all this preachy nonsense?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a shitshow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember calling for a womens Rumble last year and people gave me shit for it. :kobe

It's the right thing to do.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, why did she tell the audience to cheer?

Wait, was that the end of the episode or did we get a 10:05 pm commercial break?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Stephanie begging for the Yes chant. :lmao
> 
> Pathetic.


She had them eating it up tho


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So they really gonna do it huh? A Women's Royal Rumble? Awesome. I'm down for some more history making.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

finalnight said:


> God, why did she tell the audience to cheer?
> 
> Wait, was that the end of the episode or did we get a 10:05 pm commercial break?


That was the end.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And they just stopped fighting just because. fpalm

OK well, this doesn't need to be bad. At least it mitigates the possibility of another multi-woman clusterfuck match at 'Mania.

And it's a simple formula. You have Paige win the title from Alexa Bliss and Asuka win the Rumble. Surely they can't fuck that up, right....who am I kidding?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought that was Paige's thing >


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942968624565903361


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I mean, I don't mind the idea and all, but did they seriously just push the Absolution vs the rest of the women's roster storyline aside for this?

It makes the storyline seem really unimportant when they pull shit like this.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

lmao, what a way to end the show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am happy!!! A Women's Royal Rumble!!!  :yes:YES


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why do they break kayfabe literally every week now with the women?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't mind the Women RR, but fuck this pandering. Stephanie has no consistency at all. She was a heel two weeks ago and now she's talking about inspiring little girls and bs.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They could have announced that shit without having everyone break character fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to know the Royal Rumble's piss break has been confirmed a month ahead of time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Shitshow.

Botchfest.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So...are the SD women invited or...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is so fucking dumb, the entire division was trying to kill Absolution, they all just stop and stand up side by side and listen to Stephanie talk as if nothing happened, then Paige is crying and happy even though she was just assaulted by the entire division.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

What a terrible ending to the show, they could've done that shit halfway through RAW, it wouldn't have made it seem any less relevant


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Will the SD women be part of this? :hmm:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

We assume this includes the Smackdown roster too, right?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Winner goes to mania for the belt?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

The absolute state of the WWE....


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

They couldn’t find a better way to announce the royal rumble match? Lmao all the women just suddenly stopped fighting and became happy for each other haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> She had them eating it up tho


Of course. They're sheep.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are they going to go over the top like the guys? Or are they going to go though the ropes like when they have a woman's battle royal?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SantaStopper said:


> Of course. They're sheep.


Lol





Joseph92 said:


> So are they going to go over the top like the guys? Or are they going to go though the ropes like when they have a woman's battle royal?


Definitely through the ropes, let's not get crazy





Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Will the SD women be part of this? :hmm:






ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> We assume this includes the Smackdown roster too, right?


Steph should be all fuck Shane's women


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan/Samoa Joe pre-match segment + attack 

- Seth Rollins vs Jason Jordan + post-match brawl

- Drew Gulak vs Cedric Alexander

- Enzo Amore/Nia Jax/Drew Gulak backstage segment

- Samoa Joe/Bar vs Jason Jordan/Ambrollins

- Bar and Samoa Joe attacks Ambrollins backstage

- Woken Matt Hardy backstage promo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean of course the SDL women have to be a part of it, theres only like what 10 women on Raw? Lol that would be a quick Rumble.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Will the SD women be part of this? :hmm:


I mean the men from both shows are involved so it would only make sense for it to work that way for the women, they wouldn't have enough Women for a rumble match if it was just RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh shit, Ronda is going to debut at The Rumble isn't she?

Asuka v Ronda would be awesome though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If the women's MITB ladder match is anything to go by, the Women's Rumble is going to be a cluster fuck. I hope they can pull it off, but something always seems to go wrong.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ronda is going to end Asuka's streak at WM for the mainstream headlines.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, every time WWE has tried to make history giving the women on the main roster a new match it has sucked (Iron woman, HIAC, MITB) and with 3 super green women (Sonya, Mandy and Liv), Nia, Dana, Lana, Tamina and Carmella, this sure won't be the exception.

It scares me that they may debut Iconic in this to do what they always do: Do the job :fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Women's Rumble taking place before Chyna goes into the HOF..

:lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> Ronda is going to end Asuka's streak at WM for the mainstream headlines.


Good.

Asuka is very overrated and isn't even over anymore.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the betting instead of going over the top rope they make it through the 2nd rope. haha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

the_hound said:


> whats the betting instead of going over the top rope they make it through the 2nd rope. haha


All the botched eliminations are going to be hilarious


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> A Women's Rumble taking place before Chyna goes into the HOF..
> 
> :lmao


Triple H on Chyna going in the HOF: _“It’s a bit difficult, though, and this is the flip side of the coin, and this is the side nobody looks at, I’ve got an eight-year-old kid, and my eight-year-old kid sees Hall of Fame, and my eight-year-old kid goes on the Internet to look at Chyna. What comes up?"_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Triple H on Chyna going in the HOF: _“It’s a bit difficult, though, and this is the flip side of the coin, and this is the side nobody looks at, I’ve got an eight-year-old kid, and my eight-year-old kid sees Hall of Fame, and my eight-year-old kid goes on the Internet to look at Chyna. What comes up?"_


Right. How hilarious does that stupid comment look now?

:lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only children, grown geeks, virgins and male feminists. 8*D


That could describe male fans of any woman wrestler. 


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker T was worse than usual tonight, BTW. What was up with him?

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I look forward to my fav Paige winning.

Who deserves it more than her?!?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OK let me get this straight, so instead of Stephanie coming out in her own segment and calling all the women in the back out to the stage, they thought it would be better to have her interrupt a brawl where the division is trying to assault Absolution? Then go and have them all break character and act as if they wasn't trying to attack Absolution 2 minutes later and have them all smiling and being happy for each other.

Lol such a fucking train wreck, and that womens Rumble is gonna be horrible, a giant clusterfuck of the women throwing horrible forearms and kicks and only going through the middle rope, cause i'm sure nearly all the women would kill themselves trying to get over the top rope, or half the women in the company would be out with injury afterwards.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> Right. How hilarious does that stupid comment look now?
> 
> :lol


It's so fucking stupid. I mean, if they're willing to put Paige on TV in an EXTREMELY prevalent role with all the crap that's out there (and apparently new stuff is STILL coming out :lol )....Christ.

Hopefully, the positive reaction to Paige's return will at least show them that giving some spotlight to a person that has some X-rated baggage attached to their name outside of WWE isn't the end of the world.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Who wants to hug with Bayley!!!!?





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only children, grown geeks, virgins and male feminists. 8*D


There's that.

But for me, I genuinely like/love the woman BEHIND the gimmick.

And speaking of "behind"....













WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Bayley is awesome! Come to the hugger side!!! :bayley:bayley2:Bayley


*TRUE!* lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Booker T was worse than usual tonight, BTW. What was up with him?
> 
> :lmao


 i know i think he really does not wanna be out there he was only supposed be there for a few weeks until otunga but they changed plans was like booker u are going to stay out there now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's so fucking stupid. I mean, if they're willing to put Paige on TV in an EXTREMELY prevalent role with all the crap that's out there (and apparently new stuff is STILL coming out :lol )....Christ.
> 
> Hopefully, the positive reaction to Paige's return will at least show them that giving some spotlight to a person that has some X-rated baggage attached to their name outside of WWE isn't the end of the world.


I agree. But the Chyna stuff, as we know, isn't just about her porn career. It's her past with Triple H, and Stephanie probably not being cool with it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Bayley is awesome! Come to the hugger side!!! :bayley:bayley2:Bayley


I'd much prefer to hug dem cheeks of hers. :datass


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'd much prefer to hug dem cheeks of hers. :datass


You just said only virgins and geeks and whatever find her attractive? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'd much prefer to hug dem cheeks of hers. :datass


Haha!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Booker T was probably at his worst on commentary ever with his retarded comments during Asuka's match that made no sense.

"Listen here, man....look it here, man.......lemme tell you this, man........."

Sums up Booker on commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> That could describe male fans of any woman wrestler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Very good point, which only further hammers home how male fans of female wrestlers should do their damnedest to have a respectable level of testosterone, lest they wind up being soy boys.



JDP2016 said:


> You just said only virgins and geeks and whatever find her attractive?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I actually said they'd hug her, not her donk. :yoshi


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'd much prefer to hug dem cheeks of hers. :datass


:O Oh my goodness!!! You are gonna be on the naughty list saying stuff like that! :grin2:



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> There's that.
> 
> But for me, I genuinely like/love the woman BEHIND the gimmick.
> 
> ...


Bayley is awesome!!! Also I never noticed how big her booty was until now! Oh gosh! Don't corrupt me lol! I want to be sweet!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :O Oh my goodness!!! You are gonna be on the naughty list saying stuff like that! :grin2:












I'll just turn any coal I get into either a diamond or a nice amount of fuel for my car. >


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'll just turn any coal I get into either a diamond or a nice amount of fuel for my car. >


I didn't consider that! Well hopefully Santa doesn't bring you reindeer poop lol! They have chocolate that look like it but it tastes like chocolate thankfully! Now I want candy lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Booker looked like he thought that was the stupidest shit he'd ever seen after Matt's Woken promo, i mean he wasn't like Cole acting confused or weirded out by it, he just looked like he thought it was dumb as fuck, almost looked like he was face palming.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd actually agree with Booker in that regard when it comes to this "supercool, super awesome, such a draw character!" version of Hardy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Bayley is awesome!!! Also I never noticed how big her booty was until now! Oh gosh! Don't corrupt me lol! I want to be sweet!


*HEHEH!* :evil:

I put her back in my sig though, with a message for anyone who doesn't like her at all....(It's not personal though. lol)






Even her real name, *Pamela Rose Martinez* is beautiful to me.

I'd be on some Roman Reigns shit for a minute if I ever wanted to meet her. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'd eat the corn out of Bayley's shit.


^ And that, @WWEDivaGirl96 , is why St. Nicholas won't be giving me coal for my earlier comment about Bayley. :mj4


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

The most boring RAW of the year.

-The 157th time The Bar and Rollins/Ambrose have met, honestly RAW needs new tag teams there tag division looks like a joke compared to Smackdown.
-Another Jordan match that goes far too long and loses for the 157th time, seriously this is just getting stupid and repetitive.
-Hideo Itami was not that impressive in the ring, hell he even looked sloppy to me.
-2 6 man tag team matches seriously??? Was Teddy Long in Kurt Angle's ear or something.
-Oh yeah and we going to have an all women's Royal Rumble that's not going to be boring at all, jesus christ this whole "if men can do it, women can do it" thing is getting real old now no one wants to see this clusterfuck match except maybe Bliss who apparently wants 49 other women in the ring at once.

Those were just SOME of the highlights of how bad RAW was, Elias getting mocked by female wrestlers seriously the guy is super talented, the cringeworthy enzo/jax nonsense man this has got to be the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thomas Milliken said:


> -Oh yeah and we going to have an all women's Royal Rumble that's not going to be boring at all, jesus christ this whole "if men can do it, women can do it" thing is getting real old now no one wants to see this clusterfuck match except maybe Bliss who apparently wants 49 other women in the ring at once.
> 
> Those were just SOME of the highlights of how bad RAW was, Elias getting mocked by female wrestlers seriously the guy is super talented, the cringeworthy enzo/jax nonsense man this has got to be the worst RAW of the year.


I may hate her booking but kudos to Bliss for wanting to share a Wrestlemania main event with 49 other women. Not sure if she was serious though.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Very good point, which only further hammers home how male fans of female wrestlers should do their damnedest to have a respectable level of testosterone, lest they wind up being soy boys.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually said they'd hug her, not her donk. :yoshi


Let's say I am a fan of both Bayley and Nikki Bella. How's my testosterone level now?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Kane possibly gonna main event a PPV in 2018 :lol


It's not going to be the mainevent because the mainevent of Royal Rumble will be the Royal Rumble match :draper2




Trophies said:


> They couldn't just do Lesnar/Balor?


That would be a joke. The title match Balor should have is for the Cruiserweight championship :theroon2



Mango13 said:


> Kane main eventing a major 4 ppv in 2018 roflol


Triple Nose mainevented and won one of the major 4 PPV in 2017 roflol




Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Who cares Kane, it's not the past anymore, let's look to the future.


That's right, WWE has to look ar the future,that's why they put the US Titlte on Jericho twice this year and mainevented a lot of times. That youngster of Jericho has potential to be a top star in the future unk2



MC 16 said:


> Kane main eventing shows in 2017. It's the new era


Triple H and Jericho mainevented shows in 2017, unlike Kane, they're up and comers and they're the biggest talents of the new era, they have a bright future unk2



SantaStopper said:


> Kane main-eventing in 2018. 2018 already off to a great start.
> 
> :lmao


I just want to ask you a question, you were one of those guys who got excited because of the rumors of HBK returning for one more match against AJ Styles for the WWE Title at Royal RUmble in San Antonio? Iy you were one of those guys, then...:currylol




Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why in 2017 is Kane in the main event picture?


Why Triple Nose and Jericho were in the main event picture in 2017? 



Amber B said:


> Why's Kane doing stuff in 2018?


Why is Triple H doing stuff in 2018? the fucker is going to take a big spot at Wrestlemania in 2018, that's crazy


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Opening segment of RAW was fine and I was glad they let the three guys fight each other instead of pose and walk away. Jason Jordan is getting massive boos and if this keeps up, he will get more boos than Roman Reigns. Him and Rollins had to wrestle twice on the show. That Brand Split. Lol. I am tired of seeing Rollins and Ambrose feud with the Bar. End this already. At least the Revival is back. Hopefully both guys can stay injury-free. That main event match was lame but I understand why it happened due to Stephanie's announcement. They are going to need to call up more women to bring the Rumble to 30 unless 20 is good enough.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont know if you read your posts but why do you answer questions all the time with the same, non related, information?

In other words I was actually hoping to come here to find one of your posts, as it always warms my heart with laughter 

Keep on posting, but maybe come up with some genuine answers for why we need to have Kane in the RR Universal Title match. Would be really interesting to get more points than "because someone needs to eat the pin".

Still love reading your posts, always sound like my 3 year old nephew arguing why his toy is better than mine 

Huggs and Kisses



DemonKane_Legend said:


> blabla kane blabla jericho bad blabla hhh bad blabla


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> Keep on posting, but maybe come up with some genuine answers for why we need to have Kane in the RR Universal Title match. Would be really interesting to get more points than "because someone needs to eat the pin".


I'm preparing a huge thread where I'm giving a lot of reasons why Kane has to be in the Universal Title match at Royal Rumble, I even have statistic proves that Kane is better choice than any of the current top guys. Stay tuned >


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

You have me on the edge of my seat. Don´t dissapoint with comparisons to HHH or Jericho, this would be a fresh idea 



DemonKane_Legend said:


> I'm preparing a huge thread where I'm giving a lot of reasons why Kane has to be in the Universal Title match at Royal Rumble, I even have statistic proves that Kane is better choice than any of the current top guys. Stay tuned >


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> You have me on the edge of my seat. Don´t dissapoint with comparisons to HHH or Jericho, this would be a fresh idea


I won't even mention them


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I just want to ask you a question, you were one of those guys who got excited because of the rumors of HBK returning for one more match against AJ Styles for the WWE Title at Royal RUmble in San Antonio? Iy you were one of those guys, then...:currylol


Probably because Michaels even if he was 70 could put on a better match than Kane :hbk2

Besides, a one more match HBK against Styles would have created a massive buzz. Not that I'm an advocate for it as he had a perfect retirement and he's not coming back any way, so it's moot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I actually have somewhat of a positive feeling with this weeks RAW. Felt like some of it was good.

Jordan and Rollins, Gulak acting like he was beaten to death, The Revival, Slater and Rhyno getting a bit of time on TV, Elias and then getting interrupted. Even Balor/Itami vs. Dallas/Axel was somewhat interesting. Even Bray Wyatts talk wasn't as boring as it usually is but thats because he was mocking Broken Matt.

A lot of it was filler though. Like several guys in two matches basically just to stretch time. I am so done with The Bar vs. Shield. Not wishing legit injury on Ambrose but hopefully they do something different with these guys for awhile.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I Would Love To See Kane Win The Title at The Rumble(by pinning Brock) and get one last run with the title and he can put Braun over At Mania.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Kane's not winning the World Title. They didn't have Joe or Strowman end Lesnar's reign they're not going to have Kane do it.

Also the women's Royal Rumble is a good thing for sure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just saw the Women segment to hype the Rumble. 
What the fuck was that? It looked like a pathetic fucking bunch of fucking teenagers. Holy shit, who is booking this abuse of people's attention? That was the most pathetic pandering I've ever seen.

Can we maybe move the women to a separate show, so that this Evolution garbage doesn't pollute Raw, if I do feel like watching parts of it?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stephanie had to be the one to announce the Women's Rumble? Why? She kills any segment she is in. And why didnt she just come out and slap all the women? She does it and makes all the guys look terrible, so it should be done to the women for equality! Segment seemed dumb to me, after it was announced they were crying and hugging. Ummm...why not continue your attack on Paige and crew?

And what a return for The Revival. Welcomed back with total crickets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The irony of Stephanie announcing the Women's Rumble is pretty hilarious.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm surprised Stephanie didn't name drop Rousey.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah watched the segment and it's terrible. Also, I lol'd when Stephanie said that they turned the divas division into the women's division whilst looking at Mandy Rose :lol This company


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They have no idea how they embarass themselves by pushing this Revolution crap 10 years too late, and shove it down people's throats with complete lack of self awareness.
This was by far the worst segment of the year on any WWE show, with competition from This Is Your Life and Jinder Mahal making fun of Nakamura's face.

Get Stephanie the fuck away from this business!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kane: "While Brock Lesnar's list of destruction is impressive and includes my Brother of Destruction, The Undertaker, it does not include me!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Kane meant is that Lesnar never beat him, wich is true. That F5 you posted means nothing, because in that very same night happened this










:bron


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Let's say I am a fan of both Bayley and Nikki Bella. How's my testosterone level now?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Middle of the road due to Nikki's obvious sex appeal counterbalancing Bayley's modest appearance. :quite



DemonKane_Legend said:


> What Kane meant is that Lesnar never beat him, wich is true. That F5 you posted means nothing, because in that very same night happened this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By that train of thought, Kane never beat Brock. What makes Kane come off looking like a stooge, however, was him boasting about never getting one-upped by Brock, which we all know is bullshit as shown by that gif I posted. By the way, Brock actually won that very same Rumble too, which made Kane's boast even more retarded. :lol

Conversely, Lesnar never gloated about never being one-upped by Kane, which in turn made him save face.


----------



## Logfish (Sep 27, 2017)

I am glad that there is a women's rumble, but holy fuck at that segment. All the animosity that was supposed to be between these women was just dropped for a segment so they could do some self-congratulatory BS? Who books that shit? There were many better ways of announcing it.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> By that train of thought, Kane never beat Brock. What makes Kane come off looking like a stooge, however, was him boasting about never getting one-upped by Brock, which we all know is bullshit as shown by that gif I posted. By the way, Brock actually won that very same Rumble too, which made Kane's boast even more retarded. :lol
> 
> Conversely, Lesnar never gloated about never being one-upped by Kane, which in turn made him save face.


What Kane meant is that Lesnat never beat him, and that's true. If you didn't get it, that's on you :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> What Kane meant is that Lesnat never beat him, and that's true. If you didn't get it, that's on you :lol


Except that'll change when the Rumble happens in a month. :Brock


----------

